
The Sordid Ways Death Penalty States Obtain Execution Drugs - eric_h
http://www.vice.com/read/the-sordid-ways-death-penalty-states-obtain-execution-drugs
======
cloudjacker
Should make a darknet site for united and nation states to order their drugs
then

